
Periodic table's seventh row finally filled as four new elements are added - cskau
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/jan/04/periodic-tables-seventh-row-finally-filled-as-four-new-elements-are-added
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10822013](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10822013)

